# CABINET in the range 3k - 4.2k that has USB 3.



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 2, 2012)

Need an airy cabinet *around* *3.5k* for my new build. *It should have a USB 3 port (preferably front port).* 

Currently bought rig - i5 3570k,Corsair GS600,Corsair Vengeance (4x2),WD caviar blue 1 TB,GA-b75-d3h,GPU = not bought yet.

Currently I have in mind -
CM Elite 431 plus,
CORSAIR 300R,
NZXT lexa S
NZXT Guardian 921 (4.6k) - will stretch to 4.6k if worth it.*BTW do the 2 front usb ports on this case support usb 3 ??*


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

Corsair 400R
CM HAF 912 Combat.

Over budget , but well worth it.

And why did you buy a 3570K with a B75 motherboard???!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> And why did you buy a 3570K with a B75 motherboard???!!!


Considering the resale value. The resale value of 3770 non k would be far lesser and I was getting both for the same price. Also, k version has hd 4000 and the non k hd 2500 [doesnt really matter if u have an exclusive gpu but it still is a point to be noted].
[Plus, I am not going to OC so why spend more buying an OCable board ?]

regarding cabinet - Plz suggest something within 4.5k coz I really cant afford anything beyond it. HAF 912 combat comes for 5k whereas 400R is close to 5.3k.

Also plz answer my question - *DO THE FRONT USB PORTS OF THE NZXT GUARDIAN 921 SUPPORT USB 3.*


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 2, 2012)

Front USB 3 can be supported if the motherboard contains USB Header


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 2, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Considering the resale value. The resale value of 3770 non k would be far lesser and I was getting both for the same price. Also, k version has hd 4000 and the non k hd 2500 [doesnt really matter if u have an exclusive gpu but it still is a point to be noted].
> [Plus, I am not going to OC so why spend more buying an OCable board ?]
> 
> regarding cabinet - Plz suggest something within 4.5k coz I really cant afford anything beyond it. HAF 912 comes for 5k whereas 400R is close to 5.3k.
> ...



^^ *NO*, *NZXT GUARDIAN 921 has 2*USB 2.0 Ports only* NZXT Guardian 921 Review » Page 2 - Closer Look (The Case) - Overclockers Club

And HAF 912 Combat (Non-Window) cost 4.4k.


----------



## drkks (Nov 2, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Need an airy cabinet *around* *3.5k* for my new build. *It should have a USB 3 port (preferably front port).*
> 
> Currently bought rig - i5 3570k,Corsair GS600,Corsair Vengeance (4x2),WD caviar blue 1 TB,GA-b75-d3h,GPU = not bought yet.
> 
> ...



IMO, Corsair Carbide 300R will be the best. I am presently using it and have no problems with it. The only concern is that there are no dust filters on the side and top. But otherwise, the cooling is fantastic and the temps of my mobo and hdd are in the range of 30-45 C. It costed me around 4.2 k but it is well it's money's worth. Besides you'll get excellent after-sales service from the Corsair team as well. It also has 2 USB 3.0 ports in front.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 2, 2012)

@drkks - I personally liked the NZXT case more than the Corsair one. But if I come to know that USB 3 wont be supported on the NZXt, then I ll have to go with the corsair one i guess.Thanks for the input.

Also, my mobo has a USB 3 header. 
And the NZXT case has got a "USB 3" tag along with it, see this=
.   So it must have a port that supports USB 3. But do the ones upfront support it ? If not then do the back ones do ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

AFAIK Guardian 921 RB(Rebirth) has USB 3.0 ports... and Lexa S too............ and it has 5 120mm fans as well (I am going for the Guardian)

Regarding your question, your motherboard has to support native USB 3.0 and have USB 3.0 headers to utilize this facility as stated earlier. If your motherboard supports this, you can go for a USB 2.0 cabby and install BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION
BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION

I hope that solves your problem


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

debarshi said:


> AFAIK Guardian 921 RB(Rebirth) has USB 3.0 ports... and Lexa S too.......you can go for a USB 2.0 cabby and install BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION
> BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION



Right. Do you know if those ports at the front have USB 3 support ? You said yes but the link included by "takemein" in his post says they support USB 2.

I did some research about it and found out that I can add a bracket in the 3.5" bay (like the one u posted) if the cabinet doesnt support USB 3 upfront . That just means I ll have to spend around 700 more if the guardian doesn't have a featured USB 3 port at front. I wish the mobo had 2 USB 3 headers; would have been easier to build. Now I ll have to connect one of those back panel ports up ahead.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG 

These are ports for the front, like the place where you install your floppy drive. Yep 700 bucks more.
Cabinets dont have USB ports at the back. The MOBOs do. Cabby only has ports in the front. So just check if your Mobo has USB 3.0 ports in the back (probably blue colored). If you have them, you are good to go....... as per Flipkart, you should have them (2 in total in the back IO panel) Just check and see.............  And tell us


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

debarshi said:


> OMG


Re read the post --- I corrected the language; see now, if you can understand better ? Sorry, I am drunk.
The GA-b75-D3h has 1*usb3 header and 2*usb3 back panel ports.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

debarshi said:


> AFAIK* Guardian 921 RB(Rebirth) has USB 3.0 ports.*.. and Lexa S too............ and it has 5 120mm fans as well (I am going for the Guardian)
> 
> Regarding your question, your motherboard has to support native USB 3.0 and have USB 3.0 headers to utilize this facility as stated earlier. If your motherboard supports this, you can go for a USB 2.0 cabby and install BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION
> BITFENIX USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL 2-PORT VERSION
> ...



I can't find it on the spcs page .. and USB 3.0 ports are blue colored but th usb ports on this is colored in black .. so they are USb 2.0 ports I think :
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Guardian 921 RB Product Detail


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

My bad.........I had seen on some forum that it has, and forgot to check..... Thanks


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> I can't find it on the spcs page .. and USB 3.0 ports are blue colored but th usb ports on this is colored in black .. so they are USb 2.0 ports I think :
> NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Guardian 921 RB Product Detail



Then Why the F**k does prime abgb add a USB 3 tag to this cabinet, thats just so misguiding. Also my retailer said that it does have USB 3 support so I ordered it based upon that. :


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh well............  Pray he was right........... Or you gotta shell out another 700 bucks for that external one


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Then Why the F**k does prime abgb add a USB 3 tag to this cabinet, thats just so misguiding. Also my retailer said that it does have USB 3 support so I ordered it based upon that. :



This why I always insist on checking the official spec page of a product.

can't say why prime has labeled it as usb 3.0 but some other online shops are also selling the cabby with USB3.0 word !! but the official spec page and on newegg are showing it has only 2x USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> This why I always insist on checking the official spec page of a product.



Yeah, I had seen on the official page that it never mentioned USB 3. But when my retailer confidently claimed that the guardian they had at their disposal had USB 3 support and with the abgb page on the back of my mind, I just ordered it. Lesson learnt. 

But I actually liked its looks. Just have to shell out some more for the USB 3 bracket.

So I was planning to buy this one - 
Newegg.com - Biostar CABLEUSB3.0 USB 3.0 Cable Bracket

*Shouldn't be a problem fitting this in the 3.5" bay and using it with the Gigabyte board,right?*


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

Go for it .. it should work just fine.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> go for it .. It should work just fine.



ordered.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 5, 2012)

So where did you order it from, and for how much???


----------



## tech21 (Nov 5, 2012)

check out Antec One S3


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 5, 2012)

debarshi said:


> So where did you order it from, and for how much???


What are you talking about ? Cabinet or the bracket ?



tech21 said:


> check out Antec One S3


I already bought the cabinet. Thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 5, 2012)

The bracket


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

debarshi said:


> The bracket



The newegg one. For 13$ + tax + free shipping(in California).


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

Most of the NZXT that were imported in India 2012 onwards had USB3.0 fitted in them. I hope you are lucky too. My Phantom came with a USB 3.0 and 230mm side intake fan screw holes,the previous 2011 imports didnt have them.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, that came as a surprise..... Is it for all the models though??


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Most of the NZXT that were imported in India 2012 onwards had USB3.0 fitted in them. I hope you are lucky too. My Phantom came with a USB 3.0 and 230mm side intake fan screw holes,the previous 2011 imports didnt have them.



DUDE .... Why wouldn't you post this a day back. 
Could've saved my 700 bucks [But thats if it actually comes with the USB 3 support].


Actually not that big an issue because in total, I have 3*USB 3 ports on my mobo and after incinerators post, I could have 4 ports at my disposal. Supposedly, if things go well, I would be ending up with just one of those 4 blue ports without the USB 3 support .


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

Got the Guardian today and happy to say that it does have 1*USB-3 port.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2012)

Corsair 400R @4.5K


----------



## debarshi (Nov 7, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the Guardian today and happy to say that it does have 1*USB-3 port.



Thats pretty good news............................
How's the cabinet??? I want an user review

Could you post pics. How is the cable management features.?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Thats pretty good news............................
> How's the cabinet??? I want an user review
> 
> Could you post pics. How is the cable management features.?



I can surely post pics. 

A review -  ummmm...Prior to this, I have worked only with a desi iball case. So, I dont think I have enough experience to review the Guardian. Plus there are so many reviews of the guardian by comp geeks, available online. The best one imo - NZXT Guardian 921 Review - Overclockers Club (5 page review--- the only difference in this case and mine is that it doesnt have an extra USB 3 port).

In almost all reviews I read prior to buying, they mentioned that the cable management is a bit tough compared to other cases in this range. However it has very good cooling and killer looks to say the least.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 7, 2012)

I have read almost all the reviews online, but couldnt get a hands-on experience.... Thats why I'm asking you, does the cable management really lack for like a Seasonic PSU??
I am not asking for a formal review dude, just what do you like and dont like about it........


----------



## koolent (Nov 7, 2012)

From what I know, a review is all about what the user feels, some guys do it in a formal and experienced language while some don't and it still helps a lot in buying decisions, so go ahead and post something!


----------



## debarshi (Nov 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> From what I know, a review is all about what the user feels, some guys do it in a formal and experienced language while some don't and it still helps a lot in buying decisions, so go ahead and post something!



True.....

And with pics please


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

So be it then.
My processor and motherboard are expected to be delivered by 13th. I will be assembling on 13th or 14th. So you can expect a review by 16th or so.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

How much did the Guardian cost you??
And what abt your GPU?
How come you went for a k proccy but a B75 Mobo???


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Bought the Guardian for 4.5k

I had planned to buy a GTX 560 Ti but I ll be leaving for my hostel soon after Diwali and once I've left, my parents would be the sole users who use the comp just for surfing. So I ve put the gpu on hold until I return in summers. By then, I ll also have relatively better options in the same price range, probably I'll get one of the Kepler series card.

Few reasons for choosing the *3570k* and a B75 mobo - 
1) I was getting the 'k' series and the non k at a mere price difference of 5$.
2) The k series processor has much higher resale value.
3) I have no intentions of OCing the CPU in near future.
4) Not a major stand-out but the k series processor has hd 4000 whereas non k has hd 2500.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

That makes perfect sense.......


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the Guardian today and happy to say that it does have 1*USB-3 port.



Congrats and it's really nice to to know you got at-least one USB 3.0 port with the cabby - NZXT should update their spec page on the website 



Thetrueblueviking said:


> Bought the Guardian for 4.5k
> 
> I had planned to buy a GTX 560 Ti but I ll be leaving for my hostel soon after Diwali and once I've left, my parents would be the sole users who use the comp just for surfing. So I ve put the gpu on hold until I return in summers. By then, I ll also have relatively better options in the same price range, probably I'll get one of the Kepler series card.
> 
> ...



but some experienced OCer/users would say paring such a high end cpu with some 4-5k mobo is not a very good idea.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Most of the NZXT that were imported in India 2012 onwards had USB3.0 fitted in them. I hope you are lucky too. My Phantom came with a USB 3.0 and 230mm side intake fan screw holes,the previous 2011 imports didnt have them.






Thetrueblueviking said:


> DUDE .... Why wouldn't you post this a day back.
> Could've saved my 700 bucks [But thats if it actually comes with the USB 3 support].
> 
> 
> Actually not that big an issue because in total, I have 3*USB 3 ports on my mobo and after incinerators post, I could have 4 ports at my disposal. Supposedly, if things go well, I would be ending up with just one of those 4 blue ports without the USB 3 support .





Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the Guardian today and happy to say that it does have 1*USB-3 port.



 I missed your concern mate, I should have posted a bit early.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> but some experienced OCer/users would say paring such a high end cpu with some 4-5k mobo is not a very good idea.



Could you elaborate a bit. I mean if I am running the cpu at stock what could be the possible downsides ?

Also I found out the mobo supports only 2 fans. However I seem to have 4 (including cpu). Any suggestions ?? I think I can connect them to the PSU but it seems the fans need to have a "molex" connector. Do the ones in my case have it ? Haven't open the case yet. I wish it does.

I found this -
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/291933-31-multiple-fans-motherboard-supports
P.S - the board has already reached the local store.Whats left is me going and bringing it home. If only you had pointed this out in my "ideal gpu" thread  



The Incinerator said:


> I missed your concern mate, I should have posted a bit early.


NM.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Could you elaborate a bit. I mean if I am running the cpu at stock what could be the possible downsides ?
> 
> Also I found out the mobo supports only 2 fans. However I seem to have 4 (including cpu). Any suggestions ?? I think I can connect them to the PSU but it seems the fans need to have a "molex" connector. Do the ones in my case have it ? Haven't open the case yet. I wish it does.
> 
> ...



they say the VRMs of cheap mobos ain't upto to the mark to run such high end cpus for very long specially with Turbo mode enabled and talking about suggesting before - you said you are going to get core i5 3450 if I remember correctly ....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about suggesting before - you said you are going to get core i5 3450 if I remember correctly ....


yes indeed. my bad.
so what would you suggest ?
Sell the mobo to a second party or use till it lasts ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 9, 2012)

Sell the mobo, or get a replacement from where you got it.......... If its still intact and new condition


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Sell the mobo, or get a replacement from where you got it.......... If its still intact and new condition


I ve broken the seal 
But is it really that big of a problem. Cant a b75 chip-set mobo handle the 3570k at stock even for 3 years ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 9, 2012)

No, I am asking where did you buy it from.......... If its Flipkart, like you can tell them its not working  , and ask them for another product as a replacement............

Depends on how you're going to use it...................


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

debarshi said:


> No, I am asking where did you buy it from.......... If its Flipkart, like you can tell them its not working  , and ask them for another product as a replacement............
> 
> Depends on how you're going to use it...................



Flipkart = overpriced. Bought it from a local dealer.
Will be using the cpu @ stock. purpose - gaming/video editing.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

the mobo should last at-least 3 years but if you can get a better mobo by spending a little more - just talk with the seller and ask him if he can arrange for an Asus P8Z77-M/M-PRO around ~10k.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont have 10k. 10k implies I ll need another 6k. I can afford 3k but If I spend extra 3k now, my gpu budget will be reduced from 180$ to 135$ 

Suppose I add the 3k I have now, then net ~ 7k

And in 7k - I guess there aren't even a handful of boards of Z77 or P67 chip-set. So maybe I ll have to get a H77 ...  

And I dont think now he ll take back the mobo.

Only thing I can do is sell it to some other person bearing a loss of few hundred bucks.

Really worth it ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

but are not you going to buy the gfx card later ? at summer vacation ?

and before predicting anything go have a talk with the seller and tell him you want to get a better upgraded mobo and see if he ready to take the mobo back ? you can get a Z77 mobo at around ~7.5-8k - try to get BioStar TZ77B or else check out primeabgb.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I am going to buy the gpu in summers but investing more now in mobo would certainly reduce the budget. The budget was 45 k and I have already spent 36.5. 

I ll try talking with the seller.

No biostar board available on abgb.

I cant really find a Z77 board under 8.2k

Last option - the Intel Z68 boards which arent that good anyway 

Back to b75 .... unless theres something under 7.1k


----------



## debarshi (Nov 10, 2012)

There isnt unless you have extreme bargaining skills or access to black market  (No taxes) 

I wont recommend the later simply because of no warranty coverage


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Yes I am going to buy the gpu in summers but investing more now in mobo would certainly reduce the budget. The budget was 45 k and I have already spent 36.5.
> 
> I ll try talking with the seller.
> 
> ...



look for Intel DZ77SL-50K then - it's $120 on newwgg which is roughly 6.5k and the mobo though may not be the best but considering the pricing is good enough.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

Cant find the board ...


----------



## debarshi (Nov 12, 2012)

Here you go..................

Newegg.com - Intel BOXDZ77SL50K LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Here you go..................
> 
> Newegg.com - Intel BOXDZ77SL50K LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


Cant find it in India .... thats what i meant .... I cant get the board from US now ....


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, stick with what you have now .. but if in the future you are ready to experiment with OCing just get a solid mobo for core i7 3770k - 3770k deserves a better mobo.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> get a solid mobo for core i7 3770k - 3770k deserves a better mobo.


I have an i5 3570k and not an i7 3770k 

I am planning to upgrade my Mobo in summers when I buy the gpu


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok .. I think I've seen it a few minutes ago on the Pm you sent  but this is what made me think you have 3770k : ( post no. 37 )



> Thetrueblueviking said:
> 
> 
> > Bought the Guardian for 4.5k
> ...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea must have typed that by mistake ... in all others I ve mentioned 3570k 

Check Post 1


----------



## debarshi (Nov 14, 2012)

Its about time you post your review and pics on your new cabinet.........
Bad news for me, Lexa S isnt available right now.....
I have cancelled the order and told them to inform when the problem is over
If you can impress me, I will skip the Lexa S and go for the Guardian..........
And this was a blessing in disguise, cause I was also looking at Phantom 410


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry bro ... The delivery of the processor was delayed ... Its now expected to ship by 18/11 
As of now, I can upload the pics if u want


----------



## debarshi (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, upload the pics......... So did you like the cabinet (look and feel)
And what about the cable management features.......? Is it manageable?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

Did not get a feel of the case yet. So cant comment on the cable management.

Out of the box, without the LEDs, looks aren't that fascinating. But you can tell that once you have it running, its bound to look fancy.

I ll try to upload d pics 2night.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 16, 2012)

I am still waiting for the pics .................


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 17, 2012)

I completed the assembly today.
feels good 
Atleast for me, the cable management was indeed a tough task  
but it is manageable 

looks are killer and temp censors also r quite accurate. 

Will upload pics soon after I find the usb connector of my mobile.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 18, 2012)

What about temps?? You have option for only four fans inside isnt it?

Thats the only thing drawing me away from that case..........Limited cooing options

The pics should have been up by now...........


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes u can add 1 fan.It runs pretty cool with those 4 fans(3+1). But no room for more external fans 
max temp,avg temp noted till now
CPU = 61,44 deg cel
PSU = 43,34 deg cel
HDD = 45,35 deg cel.

EDIT - I cant find my mobile usb chord  ... sorry ... but will upload soon,surely.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, and how the heck did u get psu temps dude?

I am going for Phantom 410 confirmed......... 
I just need to wait until SE Editions are in stock

And I was eyeing this
Silverstone SST-PS06B-W window chassis 

Lol i am so confused with myself


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 19, 2012)

Placed one of the 3 censors on the psu.

Today the hdd and psu didnt rise above 32 deg 

Phantom 910 = far better cable management than the guardian


----------



## debarshi (Nov 19, 2012)

Cooool.................So u seriously had issues with Guardian's cable management............Hmmmm

But by looks, guardian is far better


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2012)

There was a time one used to buy cases based on functionality, space, quality and ease of use, then have looks as secondary. Guardian 921 is a case made in 2008. Its an obsolete case. Even if you would've looked at that overclocker's club reviews, it specifically mentioned that the cable management is difficult- *back in 2008*. When you buy a case it stays with you for atleast 3-4 years. Corsair 300R and cases like this would have been a better choice- or else you could have added 800-1000 bucks more and get away with 400R. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 21, 2012)

I seem to be hearing a lot about the Corsair 300R and 400R, almost from everybody here.......... Dang, why cant Corsair make better looking cabinets in the mid range budget....(Looks are a personal choice of course - a cabinet looking good to an 18 year old may be flashy and overdone to a 35 year old--- so..)

But I do agree, if you compare eyes closed, 300R is a no-cons great VFM case (My dad has it, and therefore I cant bring myself to buy another 400R considering I have to look at it everyday)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> but some experienced OCer/users would say paring such a high end cpu with some 4-5k mobo is not a very good idea.



THere is reason behind that.

@OP:
1. Disable turbo,
2. Enable speed-step.
And you will be just fine with the board you have got. No need to worry about VRM, whose efficiency comes into play only when overclocking and using turbo mode.


----------



## inwell (Nov 22, 2012)

hello,

newbie here... wish to know if all these cabinets u talk (3k-4.2k) come with SMPS built in ? no one talked about that?


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ welcome to TDF and the answer to your question is : No.



d6bmg said:


> THere is reason behind that.
> 
> @OP:
> 1. Disable turbo,
> ...



thanks for the piece of info


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> THere is reason behind that.
> 
> @OP:
> 1. Disable turbo,
> ...



Thanks man. Hope that helps


----------



## inwell (Nov 24, 2012)

drkks said:


> No. As far as I know all cabinets come without SMPS. You have to purchase an SMPS of your choice later on.



Oh ok. What would be my best choice in this range for Cabinet with built in SMPS (500w) when i do not need any fancy cabinets or no heavy cooling/IO required. ? max part of 3k will be spent on SMPS

regards


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2012)

3k total budget for both the PSU and cabby or for each.

IF you can spned 6k for PSu and cabby get Corsair 300R @ ~3.8k and Cx430v2* @ 2.6k - for something cheap Bitfenix Merc Alpha @ 2.7k and the PSU* - for something more cheaper without the USB 3 port get NZXT Source 210 ( non elite ) around ~2.1k and the same psu*.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally some pics -
Please bear with my annoying mobile cam.


*imageshack.us/a/img407/4043/boxsb.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img266/4084/boxusb3tag.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img338/8880/packingc.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img248/9824/coverltv.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img41/3972/usb3port.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img211/73/1stimpression.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img838/4322/looksn.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img838/9601/insidevv.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img132/8168/boardmounted.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img203/7831/finalcablemanagement.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img15/3562/frontlc.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img211/9719/lightsoffl.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img825/2170/blueled.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img836/1181/imag0004ce.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img694/8865/imag0003qb.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img255/4338/imag0002zw.jpg


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Coool, the lights look awesome...........
Did you get it from Prime?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

No, got it locally.
ABGB would have cost me more with shipping.

My cable management skills suck so please don't be harsh
Some tips would be apppreciated 
(prior to this I only used to mess around with my case, removing & cleaning the gpu and other components. This was my 1st shot at cable management)


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh Well, its not like you keep that side panel open, and no pics are there with the awesome side window on  (No, I wont nag, you took the trouble to post the pictures) 
But I am sure these wont show, when side panel is on..... And temperatures are okayish, so nuthing to worry about


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

I know that ... I didnt close that side panel on purpose because I hadn't finished installing the OS then. If there were any HDD troubles, I would have to open it again ...

Didn't get ur second point ... What wont show when the side panel is on ? And what do u mean by side panel being on ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

I mean the wires wont show when the side panel is fixed back again 
Good cable management is mainly necessary for good airflow and a good-looking factor.
No I dont mean anything being switched on (Sorry for that)


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

I ve probably kept enough space for air flow. The problem might arise when I place a GPU there .
It was tough to use the rear panel as it had only 3 openings that too small ones and on the same side. How would u rate the cable management - 5/10 ?

I have room for one more fan - I wanted to know some bright good fan with bright LED (should serve good for the ventilating purpose as well) that can help illuminating the inside of my case. Currently, the 2 led fans emit the blue LED towards the outside and so inside the case, its very dark and I can hardly see components through the window. 

Is there any other way of illuminating the inside of the case besides using a LED fan ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Cold Cathodes, or LED Strips, I would recommend the latter though


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

Can I have links for both ?
And where do I connect them ?
Do these things connect Using Molex ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmmm.......
DIY Led strips can be connected to the molex but you have to check with amperage first.

Here is a link for bitfenix Led Strips Other : Pre-Order | BitFenix Alchemy Multisleeved Cables | LED Strips

Another is this Buy Modding | Modding in India | Buy Modding Online at cheap Price


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

So how do I power up these - 
Sunbeam Bubble Light Red Blue Multicolor

Had a look of these on YouTube - not quite illuminating it seems.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

I havent seen them in person, so can't comment


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe this would be better 
Sunbeam Laser LED Blue Red White

Comes with 4 pin molex as well. So would be easy to connect.

Bought one of these -
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994019


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a doubt - Are those 2.5 & 3.5" cages in my cabinet removable ?
You ll say, try removing yourself. But I am not sure if I may break them while trying to do so especially if they aren't meant to be removed.

If they re removable,I can easily for a ~29cms card. If not, I ll have to stick with ~25cms.


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

Doesnt mention removable exactly, but you can unscrew them out


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

I only saw 2 screws at the top 
And I get a feeling, unscrewing them would mean all of them fall in line


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

I installed the LED strip - here are the pics - 
Will try to fit them in the previous post. 

*imageshack.us/a/img836/1181/imag0004ce.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img694/8865/imag0003qb.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img255/4338/imag0002zw.jpg


----------



## debarshi (Dec 15, 2012)

What about the temperatures? I heard it was too high???


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 16, 2012)

High as hell.

CPU temps rose to 100 deg just when I ran chrome+steam+foobar.
I opened the case and found the cause - check post here - 
Now they re close to 60 

check post 11 & 13 of this thread - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/167572-whats-wrong-my-rig-cpu-100-deg.html

More pics - 

*imageshack.us/a/img594/6164/p1512122122.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img37/8720/p1512122121.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img836/5650/p1512122120.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img4/6270/p1512122123.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img838/4672/p1512122116.jpg


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Installed a CM fan at the top and also put in a white CFL - 
here are the pics -


*imageshack.us/a/img705/4008/imag0046fu.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img526/7100/imag00441x.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img842/95/imag0040in.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img203/7528/imag0038sj.jpg


----------

